# Praise the Lord



## angel101081

how will i say"praise the Lord" in arabic?


----------



## Amr Diab

it means 
أدعى لله


----------



## Milad__7

سبحان الله


----------



## Ustaath

A more literal translation would be 

The Lord is "الرب
as in "The Lord is God" = "الرب هو الله"  - as mentioned in the Arabic translation of the O.T.
so praise the Lord depending on context could mean:
حمداً للربّ
الحمد للربّ
احمدوا الرب


----------



## Mahaodeh

Milad__7 said:


> سبحان الله



This is the most common, however, it's basically Islamic and I'm not sure if Christians use it. If you are looking for a Christian equivalent then it would be تمجّد الربّ.


----------



## Ustaath

Mahaodeh said:


> This is the most common, however, it's basically Islamic and I'm not sure if Christians use it. If you are looking for a Christian equivalent then it would be تمجّد الربّ.


I gave the Christian equivalent... تمجد would mean to give glory


----------



## Mahaodeh

Christians don't use الحمد; at least not those in Iraq and Jordan.


----------



## Ustaath

Yes we all do - but not as frequently in everyday speech, that is correct. In English, 'Praise the Lord' is used in every day speech ,but we tend to say
 نشكر الرب أو نشكر الله , 
more than الحمد الله 
but during Worship, it is not uncommon - in some denominations , more than others - depending on the context.


----------



## Milad__7

Agree with Mahaodeh, ليتمجد الرب is the Christian "equivalent" of سبحان الله


----------



## Ustaath

what I am trying to say is that although in context it could be equivalent, ie  in a situation where a Muslim will say the first, a Christian is more likely to say the other, in meaning they are not the same:
سبحان give praise and يتمجد :be glorified
I was also trying to communicate that both words,are common in worship services among Christians as well though in different forms perhaps.
You could send me a personal message if you want to know more as I don't thing this would be related to the thread.


----------



## Mahaodeh

OK, I think I get you now, you are referring to the semantic meaning of the words as opposed to the general use.


----------



## suma

In my mind, unless you're splitting hairs, all those phrases are essentially the same in meaning.
Sure, culturally one religious community uses almost exclusively one phrase over the other, but that's for other reasons not having to do with its meaning.


----------



## Mazhara

Ustaath said:


> A more literal translation would be
> 
> The Lord is "الرب
> as in "The Lord is God" = "الرب هو الله" - as mentioned in the Arabic translation of the O.T.
> so praise the Lord depending on context could mean:
> حمداً للربّ
> الحمد للربّ
> احمدوا الرب


 
I do not find the word "الرب " in the Grand Qur'aan. رب is nowhere with prefixed definite article. Perhaps the reason is that it is a two-way relational word. It denotes a relationship, that of Lord and slave.


----------



## Mahaodeh

I've never checked whether it exists in the quran with the definite article or not, but generally speaking, Muslims tend not to use the definite article and go for idhafa (such as رب السماوات والأرض) while Christians tend to use the definite article. As suma mentioned, it's more about "what you are used to".


----------



## Ustaath

Mazhara said:


> I do not find the word "الرب " in the Grand Qur'aan. رب is nowhere with prefixed definite article. Perhaps the reason is that it is a two-way relational word. It denotes a relationship, that of Lord and slave.


No, the O.T is the Old Testament, I apologise for not making that clear.


----------



## Ustaath

Mahaodeh said:


> I've never checked whether it exists in the quran with the definite article or not, but generally speaking, Muslims tend not to use the definite article and go for idhafa (such as رب السماوات والأرض) while Christians tend to use the definite article. As suma mentioned, it's more about "what you are used to".


Thank God for seeing this as splitting hairs  I agree as well , it's not like we need to focus on differences - we have so much to be thankful in common , not the least of all this beautiful language


----------



## إسكندراني

I would render this phrase, if used as an exclamation, into
أحمدك يا ربّ


----------



## Ustaath

إسكندراني said:


> I would render this phrase, if used as an exclamation, into
> أحمدك يا ربّ


that's a good one, in the singular


----------

